# Charish's kids



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Some of you might remember I bought a soon to be bred doe last year from Leaning Tree Boer Goats. Her name is Charish and she had quads. Charish is raising two and my Saanen doe Blanch is raising two. They were all quite small when they were born and it has been interesting watching them catch up. Here are three of them. First two pics are of "Tough Love" who is my favorite. Then two pics of the lone buck kid, "Flash". Then two pics of "100".


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Wow they look great for 4 them it is great when another mama can take care of babies that need to be cared for!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

That's great


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They look wonderful! Wow, quads!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are looking great! I love "Tough Love"! She is very pretty! Don't bring her to RWB either and we will be good to go, okay?!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are looking great! I love "Tough Love"! She is very pretty! Don't bring her to RWB either and we will be good to go, okay?!


Ha. I'm not planning on bringing Tough to RWB, but she will be first off the bench for Big Top two weeks later.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see your girls in person! Liberty looks nice on a lead, but she's not as nice as your girls in the pasture.... which is disappointing. We still love her though.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice kids! That one has some big shoulders! Wowza pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooh I like Tough Love too! Flash is sure all male, can almost hear him barking. 100 is very nice too!
It's always so amzing how quads can start off on the small side but always catch up around the 3mo mark or so.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Very nice kids! That one has some big shoulders! Wowza pretty pretty pretty!


She does have a big chest. I call it the "Batman" chest. She gets it from her mother and that is why I bought her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Flash is sure all male, can almost hear him barking. .


Good call, Nancy. That's exactly what he was doing.


----------

